# Uggh! Scheduled to Reach Port 10 Weeks After Drop Off



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

jjgoodtimes said:


> Exactly! It is hard to figure out logistics when you're dealing with a giant unknown.


Some peeps from m3post actually called the customs and got some interesting info from them... The customs agent said that it should not have taken more than 10 days to clear customs...but I have a feeling he might not have the whole story, as agriculture is also involved.

http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=393166&page=5


----------



## jjgoodtimes (Feb 3, 2008)

Sounds like the US government at their best.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

bimmer_fam said:


> Some peeps from m3post actually called the customs and got some interesting info from them... The customs agent said that it should not have taken more than 10 days to clear customs...but I have a feeling he might not have the whole story, as agriculture is also involved.
> 
> http://www.m3post.com/forums/showthread.php?t=393166&page=5


I´ll only point out that the senior most executive at Harms in the U.S. told me that calling customs directly is a really bad idea and could result in additional delays.


----------



## Christopher K (May 11, 2010)

That's a bummer. I just checked mine- drop off on 12 July, leaving port on the Elektra the 22nd with an estimated arrival in Newark of 04 August. Seems reasonable (if that's what happens)


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

JSpira said:


> I´ll only point out that the senior most executive at Harms in the U.S. told me that calling customs directly is a really bad idea and could result in additional delays.


And did this mysterious exec elaborate on why it's a bad idea? Or should we just take it for granted?..:dunno:
Being afraid of pissing some customs clerk off is simply childish IMO, and since BMW does not move a finger to assist, I don't think people are left with much of a choice, but to take matters in their own hands.


----------



## PacificJet (Mar 7, 2010)

IMHO, the best route is to pressure BMW-NA to assist. Multiple calls from repeat BMW customers is going to get their attention then they can choose to engage at a higher level at the port or perhaps, consider using a different port all together for the ED redeliveries.  

For each of us to become a nuisance to the customs office is counter-productive. If any of you have ever seen a government and/or union employee who wants to make things difficult, you know what I mean.

These west-coast delivery issues are tarnishing the good image BMW has built over many years with the ED program. They should address it promptly.

PS - If BMW-NA does not address the issue, it can be escalated to BMW HQ. Everyone has a boss to answer to.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

I didn't think I would see this day, but BMWUSA site shows my car at Prep Center! Yahoo!!!


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

Nice. I'm jealous. I'm still two weeks from the dock.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

SlamMan said:


> Nice. I'm jealous. I'm still two weeks from the dock.


Don't be.. it took exactly 4 weeks after unloading in PH...


----------



## SlamMan (Oct 8, 2009)

LOL, if it takes my car 4 weeks after docking I'll be at 14 weeks from drop off. Since mine has to come to Denver I'll be surprised if it's here in 14 weeks. That puts me into September.


----------



## bimmer_fam (Apr 16, 2007)

SlamMan said:


> LOL, if it takes my car 4 weeks after docking I'll be at 14 weeks from drop off. Since mine has to come to Denver I'll be surprised if it's here in 14 weeks. That puts me into September.


Is your car destined to Port Hueneme? If yes, then except my sympathy, as it's likely that it will take excessively long to get through customs and USDA... personally, I think it's the latter that takes its sweet time with "inspection" of ED cars...


----------

